# I added to the Aluminum collection.



## rhenning (Jun 9, 2013)

I found a 1990 Schwinn Aluminum 684 this weekend.  I don't see many of these around here but it goes well with my 1989 564.  Roger


----------



## pizz (Jul 1, 2013)

nice bike...

i just bought a 754 for 20 dollars at a thrift store..hopefully will be riding it soon!


----------

